# Turkey Results Successful



## Hairyman (Aug 27, 2009)

I just got an email from the UDWR stating that my Turkey drawing results are "SUCCESSFUL for hunt 100 CENTRAL REGION". Is there anyone out there who would want to give a beginning turkey hunter some advice? When I say a "beginning turkey hunter" that's no exaggeration. All my experience comes from watching turkey hunting on TV.

Where in the central region do I stand my best chance to find some birds?
When is the best time to start scouting?
What are the best hunting techniques?


Any help would be greatly appreciated and it would make my boys year if we could get a few shots off at a big tom.

Thanks in advance


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

good luck i just got my 5 Th unsuccessfully letter in a row the point system means nothing???


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i just got my unsuccessful email today at work everyone looked at me weird when i screamed as loud as i could but oh well theres still over the counter i guess


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Hunt 104 Southern SUCCESSFUL  

Huntinfool


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Me too- 104 successful


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

UNSUCCESSFUL  Good thing for OTC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We got our official results.............letters came in the mail today.
My oldest boy and wife both drew southern region ,, They had 2 points each.

Right now I'm starting to narrow down were to hunt,,Fillmore was fun last year but
absolutely not as many birds there as in years past.. 

Boulder and the Paunsaugunt are definitely on my list.. I am also going to spend a
week on Monroe lion hunting next month,,I'll look the turks over there too while I'm there.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Unsuccessful. Again, for both me and my son. I've got turkeys in my back yard and i can't even hunt them.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Southern 104 successful. That big Boulder Tom better look out! That makes 2 years in a row Ive drawn Now let's hope my luck carries over to the big game draw.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

there aint no turkeys in tooele county


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Sent you a pm


----------

